# How do I print Flock?



## jamesshaw (May 9, 2007)

Hi All

Ive searched the forum for this but cant find what im looking for. 

How do I print flock and what do I need? Also where can I get the flock needed, bearing in mind in in the UK. I dont mind having it shipped over from the states?

I presume its an adhesive you print then sprinkle the flock onto it?

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks
James


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You can print the adhesive, then sprinkle flock, or you can print onto a sheet of flock, then heat press it onto the substrate. Either way, your usual screenprinting supply shop should be able to sort you out for the materials.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

With true flocking , you print the adhesive, sprinkle the flock and use a electrostatic wand (I believe it is) to get the flock to stand up. There are heat press flocking material out there that can be cut with a vinyl cutter/plotter.

Not the average screen printer works with flocking due to the messy process and equipment needed


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry to resurrect an old (but small) thread, but I've been researching flock printing and found this article that others searching for info on flocking will probably find helpful: U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology


----------



## Robert H. Bigart (Jan 19, 2008)

The best way to apply flock is with a printer's jogger and a electrostatic flocking tool.

Bob Bigart


----------



## INKGUY3232 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello We print with flock at our shop and i was just curious if anyone knows what the correct voltage you need out of the electrostatic wand? Is there a such thing as too much current and if so will that effect the flock? We just configured the wand that we have and now i am just wondering if it has too much current.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

INKGUY3232 said:


> Hello We print with flock at our shop and i was just curious if anyone knows what the correct voltage you need out of the electrostatic wand? Is there a such thing as too much current and if so will that effect the flock? We just configured the wand that we have and now i am just wondering if it has too much current.


At the risk of sounding really stupid (I know, too late for that) what is an electrostatic wand and where does one purchase one from? I've never heard of this before and it sounds interesting.

What kind of adhesive do you print with? I have foil adhesive, but not sure if it's the same thing you're referring to, and where would one get the flock material (powder or particles) that one sprinkles on top of the adhesive.

Just when I think I've heard of every kind of screen printing available, someone introduces me to another.


----------



## INKGUY3232 (Dec 1, 2010)

we use international coatings 3820 direct screen print flock adhesive. and the 
electrostatic wand is filled with the flock and has an electical charge through it that makes the flock stand up and penetrate the flock adhesive. I hope this helps answer your question


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

My google search didn't turn up much info on the subject. Where do you get the adhesive, flock material, and electrostatic wand from?


----------



## INKGUY3232 (Dec 1, 2010)

DonJer Flocking Fibers Supplies Suede-Tex Soft Flock Rayon Nylon Spray Applicators Kits Adhesive Cars Decoys Rods for the flock and wand International Coatings screen printing inks - plastisol, water-based and industrial compounds- customized formulation of primers, adhesives and coatings using plastisol, urethane, and epoxy for the adhesive


----------

